# CYCLONE COASTER - 2017 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade - TUESDAY July 4th 2017



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 23, 2017)

_*CYCLONE COASTER is ENTRY # 31 this year *

*    YES - It's already time again for the 2017 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade again - CYCLONE COASTER has participated in this parade since 2008 & always looks forward to being a part of it each & every year *

* CYCLONE COASTER is entry # 31 this year in the 2017 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade - CYCLONE COASTER invites ALL RIDERS on their VINTAGE BICYCLES to come down & show the hometown crowds their favorite vintage bicycles*

* FOR PARKING - I recommend to get to the Bank of America parking lot ( Corner of El Toro Road & Serrano ) around 9:00 am for final 4th of July bicycle decorating & to get a CYCLONE COASTER t-shirt - until 9:30 am BEFORE WE GO TO THE PARADE STAGING AREA  *


*THE 4th of July PARADE DETAILS *

*PARADE STARTS @ 10:00am SHARP *
*CHILDREN UNDER 18 YEARS of AGE MUST WEAR A HELMET OR PARADE OFFICIALS WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO PARTICIPATE *
*PARADE PARKING @ the Bank of America parking lot on the corner of El Toro road & Serrano*
*STAGING FOR THE PARADE @ 9:30 am in front of El Toro High School - Look for # 31 & vintage bicycles *
*PARADE IS OVER by 12 noon *
*LUNCH will be @ "THE STAND" in Irvine ( Located between the 5 & 405 freeways - Jeffrey Drive / Alton - in the Gelsons / Osh Hardware Shopping Center food court area )*

*DON'T FORGET the following*

*( 1 ) BRING WATER & Sun Block *
*( 2 ) RIDE A VINTAGE BICYCLE ( REQUIRED )*
*( 3 ) WEAR A CYCLONE COASTER T-SHIRT ( REQUIRED ) - which I will have CYCLONE COASTER T-SHIRTS with me until 9:30 am - ARRIVE EARLY IF YOU NEED A CYCLONE COASTER T-SHIRT*_
*
PARADE REQUIREMENTS 
*
*[1]  You MUST ride a vintage bicycle - For those that are curious - CYCLONE COASTER defines "Vintage" as 1930's through 1960's*

_* NO Electra cruisers or townies - NO mountain bikes - NO modern Walmart bikes - you get the idea - The crowds young & old like to see the Vintage bicycles we ride - So lets show them what we enjoy to ride on the weekends   *

*[2]  You must wear a CYCLONE COASTER  t-shirt*

I have *CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts always available BEFORE EVERY CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & I will have some @ the Bank of America parking lot BEFORE the 4th of July Parade until 9:30 am *

*The Parade Requirements are simple -- NO vintage bicycle -- NO CYCLONE COASTER  t-shirt -- EQUALS NO PARADE PARTICIPATION *

* This is always a great parade to be a part of @ the 2017 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade we had 30 CYCLONE COASTER family members who joined in the parade magic - You never know how warm it will be - In 2016 it was perfect temps in the mid 70's with a light breeze from the Pacific Ocean - while in past years we had temps close to 100 degrees - just bring a water & some sunscreen & a hat & you will be prepared for anything - Always great local crowd of on lookers cheering everyone line the streets every year & the crowds always enjoy the vintage bicycles from the CYCLONE COASTER family as we roll by on our vintage bicycles*
*
The parade coverage is MUCH BETTER as of last year & it can been seen on the COX local access station live the day of the event & several times after the event - check local listings for air times 
*
*AFTER the 4th of July Parade *
*
    I found a great place called  "THE STAND" which is in IRVINE off Jeffrey Drive & Alton ( between the 5 & 405 freeways - closer to the 405 ) - "THE STAND" is new to Irvine - but has several locations in the Los Angeles area & Some of us went here after the Laguna Niguel Chritmas Parade last year - REALLY GOOD with INCREDIBLE locally sourced BURGERS - DOGS - SIDES - SALADS - DESERTS & more - QUICK on point service too ... those who missed out after the Christmas Parade - MISSED OUT .. come & enjoy a great lunch together on your way to the rest of the 4th of July this year - you won't be disappointed

I hope to see everyone this year @ the 2017 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade & lunch @ "THE STAND" .. Frank 

    Our thanks again to the City of Lake Forest for hosting this great event each year & to the CYCLONE COASTER family - As I get the details on this event - I will post them here on our website - facebook & online forum thecabe ( Classic Antique Bicycle Exchange ) ... Ride Vintage - Frank






 





 
 

 



 

 

 *
_


----------



## kreika (Jun 23, 2017)

Looks like awesome fun!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 23, 2017)

*If you can make it down Sunday July 2nd to the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - Monday July 3rd - A day off - maybe a strand ride in Newport to Huntington Beach & stick around until Tuesday for the City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade followed by lunch & maybe another strand ride - A great weekend in my mind *


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 23, 2017)

Question , can i pull a buggy cart for my daughter ? Are they allowed for the 4th of July parade?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 58tornado (Jun 24, 2017)

Getting this ready for my doughters to ride in the parade.. frank will you have kids shirts fore sale that day?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2017)

Kids shirts ... What sizes ... I am going to do a shirt run this week


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2017)

Buggy cart  will be fine .. But all children under 18 have to have a helmet ... Or they will pull you out of the parade ... Safety first ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 27, 2017)

I would love to buy a shirt if you guys make them!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 27, 2017)

I wish I could make it, I'd bring my 41 Shelby Flying Cloud.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2017)

*I have various CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts & other fun items like the CYCLONE COASTER acid etched wings logo shirts - The CYCLONE COASTER 10 year Anniversary shirt Logo - CYCLONE COASTER dog tags PLUS other CYCLONE COASTER logo T's - baby dolls - Ladies tanks - CC Patches - CC Trucker hats & CC Vintage inspired baseball caps - CC decals & CC license plates 

I have CYCLONE COASTER items available BEFORE every CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride we do - Most items are around $20.- except for CC iron-on patches for $ 7.- & CYCLONE COASTER decals for $5.- for three large or small mix & match of your choice

My terms are PAYPAL as a friend - or - CASH - local pickup - or - flat rate USPS shipping with tracking for around $ 7.- usd - anywhere in the Continental United States of America - FYI - Two shirts can fit in a flat rate box for around $7.00 usd - I have pics that represent below

KIDS SHIRTS & Specialty printing - I can print on any shirts - hoodies - back packs - newspaper bag - tank tops - whatever - Just find me BEFORE any CC ride - in a bag with a name & a phone number on the bag & the NEXT TIME I PRINT a run of shirts - I will print them along with the run for what I am charged to do them 

PM me with any requests 

Thanks for the interest - Ride Vintage - Frank 
*




*


 



 



 *


----------



## 58tornado (Jun 27, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I have various CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts & other fun items like the CYCLONE COASTER acid etched wings logo shirts - The CYCLONE COASTER 10 year Anniversary shirt Logo - CYCLONE COASTER dog tags PLUS other CYCLONE COASTER logo T's - baby dolls - Ladies tanks - CC Patches - CC Trucker hats & CC Vintage inspired baseball caps - CC decals & CC license plates
> 
> I have CYCLONE COASTER items available BEFORE every CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride we do - Most items are around $20.- except for CC iron-on patches for $ 7.- & CYCLONE COASTER decals for $5.- for three large or small mix & match of your choice
> 
> ...



Looking for 
1 extra large 
1 adult medium
1 medium women's.. 
thanks frank..


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 27, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Buggy cart  will be fine .. But all children under 18 have to have a helmet ... Or they will pull you out of the parade ... Safety first ...



Thanks for checking and the info , ya i never let her ride with out a helmet ill pm you for size thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2017)

*TOMORROW MORNING --- My Mom & Dad along with my Brother in law & 13 year old nephew will be joining me & the CYCLONE COASTER family as ENTRY # 31 @ the City of Lake Forest 4th of July parade in the morning - My parents joined us a few years back @ this parade & this will be a first time for my brother in law & nephew - Should be a perfect morning & day with temps in the mid 70's & sunny -- I can't wait - See everyone there - RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2017)

58tornado said:


> Looking for
> 1 extra large
> 1 adult medium
> 1 medium women's..
> thanks frank..




*I have them set aside for you - See you in the morning - Please arrive @ the B of A parking lot on the corner of El Toro road & Serrano BEFORE 9:30am to get your shirts since there is no place to store them @ the staging area in front of El Toro High School - thanks - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2017)

Please stay true to the Parade requirements for the City of Lake Forest Forth of July parade ... A nice vintage original 1930's through say the 1960's at the latest & a CYCLONE COASTER t shirt ... Thanks & see everyone tomorrow morning ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## 58tornado (Jul 3, 2017)

Ready for tomorro's ride..


----------



## 58tornado (Jul 3, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I have them set aside for you - See you in the morning - Please arrive @ the B of A parking lot on the corner of El Toro road & Serrano BEFORE 9:30am to get your shirts since there is no place to store them @ the staging area in front of El Toro High School - thanks - Frank *



Cool. Thanks frank..


----------

